# My Rainbow Shark



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is my Rainbow Shark. Got him from IPU when he was about 1.5" , now he's around 4-4.5". He is currently in my bedroom tank that used to be a community tank. It was overtaken by snails so I removed everything but the shark and added a Green Spotted Puffer. He removed alll the snail so I gave him away as i really didn't want a brackish tank. The snails came back however lol The shark was only in there to grow out, unfortunately he grew out before the 75 was set-up. Since I know he is one that will chase my other fish I decided to wait till I get a 6' tank to put him and everything from my 75 into. He is currently in a 31" tank with a custom cave and lots of java fern for him to relocate lol Pretty happy fish as far as I can see, but would still rather see him in a bigger tank. My betta tank are located next to his & once in a while you will see him checking out the Betta's as if he was trying to flare at them lol He is one of my fav fish, the red on him is just awesome. Another one that is hard to get pix of, got lucky with a couple vids and thought I'd share them. Thats not his cave he's under, just a place he hangs out at feeding time


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

That is one healthy looking rainbow shark. I love the intensity of the red.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Rick...very healthy indded lol and yea the red is really intense on it, the video doesn't show it nearly as good as it appears in person


----------

